# Gran Fondo Di2 build



## mtaylor.pe (Oct 27, 2019)

I am building up a gran fondo, have some questions, and hoping that someone bought a complete bike and can help me out with some questions. 

When I bought the frame I received a bag of parts. I’m trying to figure out if rubber grommets are inserted into the frame where the Di2 wires exit the frame, as well if there are grommets where the hydraulic lines enter the frame and fork. 

If anyone can post some pictures of where the Di2 wires and hydraulic lines enter and exit it would be most appreciated.


----------

